# Semi-Auto manufatures you would bet your life on and ones you would avoid.



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not new to guns. I shot my first hand gun in Alabama on my uncles farm at the age of 7. That was 30 yrs ago this month. I've been actively shooting every since but I have stuck with mostly name brand manufactures and of those a lot have been wheel guns.

I see a bunch of manufactures out there that I have very little or no experience with and I would just like people opinions on what you would bet your life on vs manufactures you would avoid.

*Please don't turn this into a bickering match. State you opinion and let other state theirs. Here is my list. *

*Would trust*

1) Sig - I've owned a 229 and currently a 226 in 9mm. Both been 100% reliable over 1000's of rounds. Never a jam or failure.

2) Ruger - Owned a couple of different models and shot a dozen different guns. Currently own an LCP that the GF carries and hopefully getting an LC9 when/if CCW gets passed here in IL. All have been fantastic. A buddies P95 gave me a few problems but I think that was due to poor maintenance. I cleaned it and it worked flawlessly for another 100 rounds.

3) Glock - Owned a Glock 19 9mm and it was extremely reliable. Would trust it but didn't care for the way it "felt" grip was strange in my hand. Next was a Glock 27 .40C. Was reliable for a couple of thousand rounds then had the gun explode in my hand. Sent it back to be examined. Never got what I thought was a true answer. They said it was a faulty round but offered me a refund. I took it and didn't ask any more questions. This Kind of turned me off to the brand. I Would trust them but don't like them.

4) Beretta - Owned a 92F and the smaller 84F. Both operated perfect for thousands of rounds.

5) S&W - Most of my experience is with wheel guns but I recently bought a model 22A for cheap plinking and I'm extremely happy with it. Are other S&W Semi-Autos reliable?

*On the fence*

1) Springfield - The current deal on the XDM 9mm is tempting and I'm almost ready to swipe the credit card. I've shot a couple of hundred rounds through one and it ran fine but how are they long term? Are they reliable after 10,000 rounds?

2) CZ and H&K - Can't say a word about these guys either way.. Never shot one. Good news is it seems like most of the reviews are positive. Very few complaints. How are they long term?

*Wouldn't trust*

1) Kahr - Owned a PM45 that would not lock the slide then developed a FTF. After a return trip to mfg I worked with my local shop to get a refund. Took several weeks but I finally got my money back. Having read literally hundreds of other threads of people with similar problems I would not trust one to defend myself or even for a range gun.

2) Kel-Tec - Owned the P3AT and it would never load anything but round point FMJ. Never found a HP that would reliably load. Gun was returned for service and after a 90 day wait it was returned to me with the same problem. Sold gun to local. now i'm reading reports of their .22 blowing up on rapid fire. Some are speculating the gun is firing out of battery. Wouldn't put my trust in one of these either.

What am I missing. Who else makes a reliable 10,000+ round Semi-Auto?


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm very fond of my Sig and my Glock, and I'm thinking about getting a Springfield. I've only fired 5 rounds through a Kahr in my life, and I neither loved nor hated it; it's just not a high priority for me.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

The best I've had personally are in this order: SIG P226, 1911 Springfield Armory Mil Spec, Berretta 92, Glock 22. The SIG and the Glock I've had very little trouble with magazines failing. They keep dirt out especially well.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Most of the brands you listed are top tier brands. I don't think it s a fair question without considering other second and third shelf brands. Also, like cars, any manufacturer can make bad models and great models. I think it is an unfair question and way to broad and general. There are some models of S&W and Beretta I wouldn't trust. The Kahr's are finicky, agreed, but once you know how to use them, they are great. The more appropriate question about reliability is specific models OR if you want brands, what about Hi-Point, Taurus, Cobra, etc.?

These days Corvettes and Cadillac's are some of the best made cars in the world, but GM still makes some cheap cars that are just that....cheap. Gun manufacturers are no different. 

I would definitely take Cz off the fence....they are up there with the Sig's in reliability accuracy and quality...millions are used by LE all over the world. 
Thanks,


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll stick to this: Beretta, Glock, Ruger. In that order of preference.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Confirmation, 
Heckler and Koch (HK) are reliable as HELLL

I've shot the shit out of it fact I should probably stop since its my carry gun of choice. My Glock has had sorta 2 failures (one my fault) but its still ultra reliable (simple tap, rack, bang) but I do not ever see my HK jam, it may happen but I would bet anybody on the forum 500 bucks it'll be a while till that ever happens.

Reliable: (in my personal order)
1) HK and Sig are tied 
2) Glock
3) Springfield (hate to say this I think the XD's are ugly)
4) Beretta, Kimber, Magnum Research, CZ, Smith and Wesson

Not Reliable: (Dont kill me)
Anything that isn't those that I listed... Seriously (I may have missed some good companies but in general no... Rugers for instance aren't bad though IMO)


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

the would trust group would be mine also, although not in that order. i have 2 glock 27, one with a laser a glock 29 and a glock 30, one of the 27 does have about 5000 rds through it and no problems. i also have 2 s&w m&p 40c and a sigma 9ve and 40ve they both are great guns also. i would rank there performance right up there with there revolvers. i have a ruger sr9c and a sig p238 and they function well also. i had a beretta 84fs 380 and that was a great gun too. i think the on the fence group belongs in with the would not trust group. i have only had 1 taurus semi and it seemed to function well but i have a daughter who shoots and you know where that went.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

CZ. FN, Steyr, Colt are all quality weapons. My Colt Gold Cup was 100% reliable in feeding, extraction and firing (I always used factory ammo though).

You left off Wilson, Ed Brown, Les Baer, and Dan Wesson--all good weapons (maybe even "excellent"); I don't think you would get much argument over that statement.

Browing makes a quality weapon; always has.


----------



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for your input guns. I know there are dozens of other manufactures out there and I was hoping that others would post up their opinions on other makes and models. Hope I didn't offend anyone with the HK or CZ post. Just never had any experience with them. 

I'm looking to expand my collection and I would like to try other brands but I really can't afford to buy something that doesn't function well long term. I shoot often and need something that will hold up for 20, 30, 40,000 rounds.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I put 1K through my carry pistols before I carry them, I don't go by brand myself. If it fits my hand correctly and shoots straight and can get 1K through it I trust it, One of mine is a Taurus PT140.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

My Kahr CM9 has 650 rounds fired. There is a definite break in. When I fired about 400 rounds it started to fire with no failures. Bigger guns are more reliable and if I didn't have to think about comfort and concealment I would pack my XD 45. However I don't work in Dodge City so most of the guns you listed as reliable are too big to conceal comfortably all day long.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Your on the fence choices I'd bet my life on even not having owned any of them, especially H&K and CZ, but I think the XD's and XDM's are building a fine reputation as well.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have had flawless performances from two Springfield XD45's and one 1911 type, two CZ 9mm's, one Glock 20, and three Kahrs (after 200 round break-in, on one of them). My LCP has a minor hiccup ever so often, usually when firing multiple magazines, quickly. When the chamber gets good and dirty, a live round sometimes sticks and must either be fired, or the slide removed to clear it.

The Kahr PM45 has apparently had some problems, but all of my Kahrs have been very good, including the P-45. I currently have a K-9 and a K-40, both of which have performed flawlessly.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would trust my life to a Kahr I do everyday and I would bet on me and a Kahr over most people and any handgun.....not everyone and not a shotgun but me and my Kahr would be a good bet in most cases.

CZ is a great brand Everyone has their favorites, don't consider tier 2 or 3 weapons unless you are broke and don't care if your gun works all the time. Asking an open forum what gun to consider I am glad you realize you are asking for many *opinions*. I belonged to a site once that was for a tiny gun made in Argentina and they spent more time bashing Glocks and Rugers then they did talking good on their brand. It should have been called haterschat dot com. It depends who you ask and where you go. Good luck i own most every brand you listed. My next purchase will be either a FNX or another CZ75B.

RCG


----------



## pistolero_loco (Sep 27, 2010)

*Trust*

I've had good luck with the firearms that I have used. I would trust my life with any of the following: Glock 17 & 26; Sig 226; HK P30, Beretta PX4 & 92FS; Walther P99. If I had to grab just one, it would be the Glock 17 due to its simplicity of operation and ultra reliability.

I really hate to see the "_which is the best"_ discussions because there are many high quality firearms out there, it boils more down to personal preference for features. Springfield XDM and Ruger SR9c are also good bets.

Would not trust: Tauras or Bersa just on what I have read, not personal experience.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

None of 'em until I've proved to myself that I can depend on 'em...

Thus far, it's been Sig, Colt, Dan Wesson, Kimber, Springfield, and S&W... all 1911's except for the S&W 686, but I never carried it for personal protection..... YMMV


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*Trust:
1- Sig
2 Glock
3 H&K
4 Springfield
5 S&W
6 Bersa
7 Ruger
8 Walther/S&W
9 Para
10 Kimber all these have good reps. and I wouldn't hesitate on any of them also forgot about 11 Colt.*


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I trust:
Sig Sauer
Beretta
Ruger
S&W
CZ
Kimber

Don't:
High Point
Kel-Tec

Just my .02

:smt1099


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I trust what I own....:mrgreen:

Ruger & SIG

I have trusted in the past...

Browning

Most major manufactures are good now a days..... 

But, any thing made by man, can and WILL fail sometimes! :anim_lol:

Lateck,


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

For me, it's the following:

Trust

1) Beretta
2) CZ
3) FNH
4) Springfield
5) Ruger

Don't Trust

Rather not say


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Brand preference and loyalty is a funny thing. My results witha particular brand/model may be different than yours. Some people say that Taurus is just fine, I'm on the fence. I own a Taurus snubbie and while the fine machining looks like they subbed it out to a junior high metal shop, it's works fine. Any gun your going to depend on when things go bad needs to be shot regularly. I like to take at least one carry gun to the range each visit. That way I stay comfortable with it and i am certain that it's functioning as advertised.
The ones I have trusted my life to, my current carry options:
Springfield Armory XD40SC- It doesn't have the age, history or Tactical cool point factor of Glock, but it's never given me any reason to doubt it's reliability. Mine is great. Reliable and surprisingly accurate. It seems to feed everything that I can throw at it.
Dan Wesson CCO- The newest member of the family and initial impressions are good. The only malfunctions have been mag related. Reliable and a great shooter.
Others on your list: 
CZ - I own a 75 BD. It eats everything without complaint. Accurate as well. Triggers on new guns are a bit crunchy, but that goes away with use. I haven't carried mine, but I wouldn't worry if I had too. As previously stated, they are outstanding weapons. Their popularity in the US is picking up, but the rest of the world has known for some time. My only complaint is that their prices seem to be going up some, so they aren't the screaming bargain so much any more. 
HK - Don't own one, but I wouldn't hesitate to, aside from the entry fee. They don't stay in business at their price point by selling rubbish. When I was shopping for 9 mms, they were on the list (USP), but the CZ won out.
SIG - Any of their metal frame guns, no question. Their lower end polymer guns, I can't say for sure. There have been scattered reports of some issues, but to be fair, I've not dug any deeper. It could be nothing.
Glock - Not my cup of tea. I don't question their reliability, I just don't care for the mildly shaped 2x4 feel of the grip. If you like them, they are definitely not a bad choice.
Beretta - They have developed a good reputation. I have't messed with them, but I wouldn't mind one one day.
S&W - Don't own any of their semi autos but I wouldn't mind test driving a M&P
Ruger - Don't own any of their centerfires. Ruger makes some very good semi autos, even if they aren't particularly attractive IMHO. 
Kahr/KelTec - Many people like them. Never messed with them, can't say.

Others you may not have considered: 
Stoeger - older Beretta models made in Turkey. I almost bought a Cougar in 40. A lot of gun for the money.
FN - worth a look. Decent value, good product.
Colt - always a solid choice.
Kimber - Attractive guns, but tend to be polarizing where people's opinions are concerned. True or not, many believe that their QC has suffered due to their rapid growth. Don't know for sure. The people I know who own them tend to really like them.

Enjoy your hunt.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

Keep an eye on the Beretta Nano when released soon.


----------

